# Scotch eggs



## debbie_7155 (Mar 20, 2006)

Hard boiled eggs
sausage meat
bread crumbs
fresh herbs
finely cut chilli/garlic- you dont have to use chilli or garlic, but it gives it alot more flavor & a bit of a kick

cook the eggs
roll them in flour
mix sausage meat, fresh herbs, chilli & garlic together, then wrap around the eggs
then cover in bread crumbs & deep fry until golden brown
much better than shop ones, great with salads


----------



## Haggis (Mar 20, 2006)

Ahh I have not had one in years. Might have to make up some for the next picnic or somesuch.


----------



## RDG (Mar 21, 2006)

Copied. Thanks a lot. Sounds delicious....


----------



## debbie_7155 (Mar 21, 2006)

Yvw RDG, hope you enjoy


----------



## advoca (Mar 30, 2006)

Just a wee reminder for those not resident in the UK. You should use English sausage meat for the authentic Scotch Eggs. Many of the other style sausages do not always go well with Scotch Eggs.


----------

